# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Μπαλκονόπορτα

## kostas_dh

Ξέρει κανείς πως ρυθμίζεται μια μπαλκονόπορτα με μηχανισμό ανάκλησης?
 Αρχίζει η ανάκληση σχεδόν μόλις πας να την ανοίξεις και δεν κλείνει καλά (δεν σφίγγει) όταν πας να την κλείσεις.
Το χερούλι δεν μπορεί πάει τελείως κάθετα.

----------


## AKHS

Αυτό εξαρτάτε από το μοντέλο το καθένα έχει τον τρόπο του στα δικά μου έχει σε διάφορα σημεία αλεν βίδες ρώτα σε ένα μαγαζί που έχει το μοντέλο σου καλύτερα

----------


## xsterg

την εβαλες τωρα? αν ναι τοτε απευθυνσου στον εγκαταστατη σου.
αν οχι τοτε κατι εκανες και εχει χαλασει. βρες τεχνικο να σου την επισκευασει.

----------


## Alxnks

> την εβαλες τωρα? αν ναι τοτε απευθυνσου στον εγκαταστατη σου.
> αν οχι τοτε κατι εκανες και εχει χαλασει. βρες τεχνικο να σου την επισκευασει.


Γιατι το λες αυτο; Δεν είναι απαραιτητο να "έκανε κατι και χάλασε", αν την έχει πολύ καιρό, κάλλιστα μπορεί με τη χρηση να χαλάρωσαν καποιες βίδες και να έχει πεσει λίγο, τόσο ώστε να είναι αρκετό να μην καλοδουλευει. Μου έχει συμβεί, το μονο που ήθελε ηταν αυτό το λίγο σήκωμα, εσφιξαν καλά παλι οι βίδες και δούλευε όπως στην αρχή.
Κάπου κάπου, εκτός απο το άσπρο και το μαυρο υπάρχει και το γκρι  :Smile:  


Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas_dh

Λογικά η ρύθμιση θα πρέπει να είναι απλή. Πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται η πόρτα στους 3 άξονες (πάνω-κάτω, δεξιά-αριστερά και μέσα-έξω )
Η πόρτα από την αρχή ήταν προβληματική και μετά από 3 χρόνια χειροτέρεψε.
Δεν έκανα κάτι για να την χαλάσω. Απλώς είναι η πόρτα που χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο απ' όλες.
Το κατάστημα που την τοποθέτησε λέει ότι τελείωσε η εγγύηση.
Ρώτησα πώς να την επισκευάσω μόνος μου και ο τεχνικός τους δεν μου λέει, γιατί προφανώς θέλει να βγάλει μεροκάματο.
Θα ακολουθήσω την μέθοδο παρατήρησης για να καταλάβω πως δουλεύει και την μέθοδο δοκιμής και λάθους για να την επισκευάσω.
Θα ενημερώσω για τυχών αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## greg-2

η ρυθμησεις   εινε  απο τον κατω μεντεσε με αλεν την συκωσεις η να την 
κατεβασεις  και 2   απο τον πανω το μεσα εξω με αλεν 
ολα αυτα με το χερουλη σε οριζοντια θεσει.

----------

